# "Moyu" 9x9



## Jaloot (Jun 14, 2016)

Just thought I'd share

My favorite puzzles (quality and aesthetic) are MoYu puzzles, but my favorite puzzle to play with and solve is the 9x9. To combine both worlds, I toyed with hundreds of sheets of stickers from several different puzzles, and managed to create a 9x9 that looks like a little like a MoYu cube.

The thick black borders and the fluorescent colors just seem to do it for me, I'm not sure why! I just really like that look.

After tons of trial and error (and lots of sticker razors), I decidedly used Yuxin 11x11 stickers for the centers, Aofu GT stickers (that I modified slightly) for the edges, and Shengshou 6x6 stickers for the corners. The result was great. Shades are White, Light Red, Fl Green, Fl Yellow, Fl Orange, Ocean Blue from the Cubicle. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## APdRF (Jun 14, 2016)

That totally looks like a MoYu cube! Hahaha


----------



## RhysC (Jun 14, 2016)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 14, 2016)

That's, honestly, amazing.
Would it be illegal to sell on Ebay as "One of a kind MoYu 9x9"?


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 14, 2016)

That is so MoYu. Nice job.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, great job! How long did this process take?


----------



## biscuit (Jun 15, 2016)

That looks great! It may just be the lighting, but the orange looks a bit washed out.


----------



## Jaloot (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I just started this for laughs and I ended up really satisfied with the result! I plan on doing this same thing with the Shengshou 10x10 and 11x11 sometime soon.


IAmEpic2004 said:


> That's, honestly, amazing.
> Would it be illegal to sell on Ebay as "One of a kind MoYu 9x9"?


Haha, I'm sure some people would have a problem with that, I'll leave that up to you to try!



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow, great job! How long did this process take?


Thanks! The longest part was figuring out which stickers looked the best, putting them on, taking them off, etc. For example I started with 13x13 stickers for the centers but they were much too small, then I tried Aofu GT but they were too big, then Yuxin 11x11 was just right, etc, etc. But after I decided what stickers and shades looked good I'd say it took no more than three hours.



biscuit said:


> That looks great! It may just be the lighting, but the orange looks a bit washed out.


Thank you! Yes, you're correct, the lighting in most of the photos is pretty dim, the orange looks very vivid and bright in person. Maybe I'll try to upload other pictures.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 15, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> That's, honestly, amazing.
> Would it be illegal to sell on Ebay as "One of a kind MoYu 9x9"?


It's illegal to sell any 9x9x9 on ebay.


----------



## Jaloot (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> It's illegal to sell any 9x9x9 on ebay.



Yet amazingly, there are currently dozens of listings for Shengshou 9x9's on eBay. I'd just like to make it perfectly clear that I did this for my enjoyment and personal use only, as I will do for the larger puzzles. There won't be selling of any kind regarding this puzzle.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2016)

Got a video of you stickering it or performing turns on it?


----------



## Jaloot (Jun 15, 2016)

nalralz said:


> Got a video of you stickering it or performing turns on it?



No stickering video, but here are some turns:


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 16, 2016)

Jaloot said:


> Yet amazingly, there are currently dozens of listings for Shengshou 9x9's on eBay. I'd just like to make it perfectly clear that I did this for my enjoyment and personal use only, as I will do for the larger puzzles. There won't be selling of any kind regarding this puzzle.


Yes it's weird but I guess V-Cubes are not taking the same Nazi style tactics of a certain other puzzle manufacturer.


----------



## Berd (Jun 16, 2016)

That's incredible!


----------



## rasiel (Jun 18, 2016)

Maaaaan, I'd *pay* for a set of those stickers!!


----------



## Seanliu (Jun 19, 2016)

Saw that and almost screamed 'AoShi'. No pun intended, but that looks like an AoShi's bigger brother


----------

